# Location of się of reflexive verbs



## Kuningas Sokeri II

The "się" is usually after the verb ("(nie) schodzi się") but sometimes before ("się (nie) schodzi"). How does this change the meaning, if at all?


----------



## zaffy

No difference at all. 

On się myje codziennie. 
On myje się codziennie.


----------



## Drakonica

But in some sentences only one word order sound natrally.
Lubię się myć. - ok
Lubię myć się. - nop


----------



## Ben Jamin

Drakonica said:


> But in some sentences only one word order sound natrally.
> Lubię się myć. - ok
> Lubię myć się. - nop


I beg to differ. Both are OK for me.


----------



## marco_2

I would accept "Lubię myć się w potoku.", but not separately *Lubię myć się*.


----------



## josh8890

It doesn't. Polish syntax is very liberal but to a degree...and that topic would itself require a whole book!


----------



## zaffy

marco_2 said:


> I would accept "Lubię myć się w potoku.", but not separately *Lubię myć się*.


Just like me.


----------



## PA_System

Without any further context, I'd accept both.


----------



## kknd

Ben Jamin said:


> I beg to differ. Both are OK for me.


I beg to differ to your differ. One is more preferable and natural to me! 😅


----------

